# UPDATE: Vlade Divac to the Lakers



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Divac says Kings rank fourth right now in the contest for his services next season*

Vlade may not stay put 



> Free-agent center Vlade Divac said Thursday evening that four teams - the Kings, Los Angeles Lakers, L.A. Clippers and Phoenix Suns - have shown legitimate interest in him for next season.
> 
> And as Divac sat in New York City's Trump International hotel during a brief break in travel from Belgrade to Sacramento, he said in a telephone interview the Kings ranked a beaten-down fourth in that group if he had to choose then.
> 
> "Those teams all are interested in their own ways," Divac said with a laugh. "You know what I mean. If it was close, I would stay with the Kings. But right now, it's not even close. If I decided I wanted to play for something totally other than money, I would play for Sacramento."


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> "Those teams all are interested in their own ways," Divac said with a laugh. "You know what I mean. If it was close, I would stay with the Kings. But right now, it's not even close. If I decided I wanted to play for something totally other than money, I would play for Sacramento."


That is a really great quote right there :upset:


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

how much can the lakers offer him since they signed kobe


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pejavlade</b>!
> how much can the lakers offer him since they signed kobe


The Lakers can offer the MLE. At this point, I think it's very likely Vlade will be returning to Los Angeles to end his career. A lineup of Payton-Kobe-Odom-Grant-Vlade could contend still in the West.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

If I decided I wanted to play for something totally other than money, I would play for Sacramento."


lets hope he dose


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pejavlade</b>!
> If I decided I wanted to play for something totally other than money, I would play for Sacramento."
> 
> 
> lets hope he dose


That's great that he said that :laugh: . I think he should go to the Lakers.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> 
> 
> The Lakers can offer the MLE. At this point, I think it's very likely Vlade will be returning to Los Angeles to end his career. A lineup of Payton-Kobe-Odom-Grant-Vlade could contend still in the West.


Not really...


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

This offseason is just ****in great, Vlade is a ****in trader, we couldn't win with the lineup last year, and now we are losing players. Oh well, maybe in 10 years..


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Divac spurns Kings; likely headed to L.A.

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/columns/story?columnist=stein_marc&id=1842289


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Laker Freak</b>!
> Divac spurns Kings; likely headed to L.A.
> 
> http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/columns/story?columnist=stein_marc&id=1842289


Very dissapointing...


----------



## Real McCoy (Oct 17, 2003)

Well you still have to remember Vlade is on his last legs, so him going to LA for more money, shouldn't surprise anyone. Now Webber, Miller and Songaila are going to have to hold down the fort. 

Hopefully Jabari Smith is finally ready to play big minutes for a change (or at least contribute more than just in practice).


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

It is official :





> Again, it came down to the Lakers and Clippers for the services of a player, and once again the Clippers lost to the Lakers.
> 
> Vlade Divac has decided to return to the Lakers, the same team that drafted him in 1989 with the 26th pick in the first round, sources said late Sunday night.
> 
> ...


http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=107626


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Taking the next L.A. exit 



> "I just finished meeting with Geoff," Divac said, "and I told him it's going to be between the Clippers and the Lakers. I'm going to decide (today). There's really not any (financial) room to make a deal with (the Kings)."
> 
> Divac, 36, said the Kings were offering "$2.5 (million) and maybe a little bit more. The other teams are offering at least $5 million. The Clippers are offering a little more."
> 
> ...





> "I love the team, I love the fans, and I love the organization," Divac said of the Kings. "I still hope to live here when I stop playing. My wife (Ana) and I have businesses here, and some of my family will continue to live here. I know what I was able to do with the town and the people I've met here and what they've meant to me.
> 
> "I know it's going to be hard. Peja (Stojakovic) is disappointed because me, him and Chris have been here for six years. Peja and I have this camp for the kids that starts (today), and there are going to be all types of people there. Just during the last couple of days, people have been coming up to me and saying, 'Don't go. Don't go.' "


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

****


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Real McCoy</b>!
> Well you still have to remember Vlade is on his last legs, so him going to LA for more money, shouldn't surprise anyone. Now Webber, Miller and Songaila are going to have to hold down the fort.
> 
> Hopefully Jabari Smith is finally ready to play big minutes for a change (or at least contribute more than just in practice).


I am pretty shocked to tell the truth. Money should NOT be an issue for Vlade, he's coming off a contract where he earned $63 million. The Lakers will give him $5 million compared to the Kings offer of $2.5 million, that shouldn't be enough money for a high profile player like himself to leave a successful team. He's been a great fit in Sacramento, the fans have loved him, he has his own restaurant there, and they are ALOT closer to the title than the Lakers will be next year.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Franchise</b>!
> 
> 
> I am pretty shocked to tell the truth. Money should NOT be an issue for Vlade, he's coming off a contract where he earned $63 million. The Lakers will give him $5 million compared to the Kings offer of $2.5 million, that shouldn't be enough money for a high profile player like himself to leave a successful team. He's been a great fit in Sacramento, the fans have loved him, he has his own restaurant there, and they are ALOT closer to the title than the Lakers will be next year.


Exactly my feelings


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Real McCoy</b>!
> Hopefully Jabari Smith is finally ready to play big minutes for a change (or at least contribute more than just in practice).


He is an awful rebounder...


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Songaila should get more PT now...


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

is vlade gone for sure?


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pejavlade</b>!
> is vlade gone for sure?


Yep. 

ESPN LINK 





> Vlade Divac has reached an agreement to rejoin the *Los Angeles Lakers*, who *called an afternoon news conference Tuesday to announce the signing.*
> 
> Divac, an unrestricted free agent, received a two-year contract that will pay him the Lakers' full $4.9 million mid-level exception next year.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo i cant belive this happend maloofs should have never let him go 

i dont think sacramento is going anywhere next season:verysad: :verysad: :banghead:


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

It will take a while to get used to this :sigh:


----------

